# Amazing Video!



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow, i'm still in amazement.
i just saw this video, again, and still don't have words to explain, except for genius.
i'll let you be the judge.


----------



## Macklin (Mar 4, 2016)

Saw this yesterday....Insane!!!


----------



## sgisler (Mar 4, 2016)

Pretty wild. I presume it only plays one tune?


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcostello (Mar 4, 2016)

What did You expect a juke box?


----------



## David S (Mar 4, 2016)

I looked at his construction video's and it appears that he can drop pins into one of those belts to make different tunes.

David


----------



## silence dogood (Mar 4, 2016)

Now all he needs is a monkey with a can.


----------



## sgisler (Mar 4, 2016)

silence dogood said:


> Now all he needs is a monkey with a can.



Now that's funny!


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddyde (Mar 4, 2016)

Way cool... and he built it using simple tools.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 4, 2016)

sgisler said:


> Pretty wild. I presume it only plays one tune?
> 
> 
> Stan,
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you notice, there are belts with pins, visible at 1:31, that program the tune played.


----------

